
US District Court drops charges against Aaron Swartz - pragmatictester
http://www.boston.com/yourcampus/news/mit/2013/01/us_district_court_drops_charges_against_aaron_swartz.html
======
mark_l_watson
A little off topic, but I am really curious about this: the number of
signatures cast on the petition
[https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/petition/remove-united-
stat...](https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/petition/remove-united-states-
district-attorney-carmen-ortiz-office-overreach-case-aaron-swartz/RQNrG1Ck)
has been drastically falling over the last 24 hours.

Anyone know how this appends? Only 1/3 the signatures as yesterday.

Thanks in advance to anyone who explains this.

------
jstanley
Not having read the article: it's a bit late for that now.

